# Movie Quotes



## mewtini (Mar 21, 2013)

go go go



			
				Cast Away said:
			
		

> Chuck Noland: WILSOOOOOOOON!





			
				Forrest Gump said:
			
		

> Jenny: Run, Forrest, run!


...I don't know what else right now, haha.


----------



## Autumn (Mar 21, 2013)

anything mean girls



			
				the room said:
			
		

> "Don't touch me, motherfucker."
> "If everybody love each other, the world would be a better place."
> "You are TEARING ME APART, Lisa!"
> "I like to watch you guys."
> ...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 21, 2013)

Blade Runner said:
			
		

> Roy: I've seen things you people wouldn't believe. Attack ships on fire off the shoulder of Orion. I watched c-beams glitter in the dark near the Tannhäuser Gate. All those moments will be lost in time, like... tears in rain. Time to die.





			
				In Bruges said:
			
		

> *Harry starts smashing phone against the table*
> Natalie: Harry. Harry! It's an inanimate fucking object!
> Harry: You're an inanimate fuckin' object!





			
				The Big Lebowski said:
			
		

> The Dude: Yeah, well, you know, that's just like... your opinion, man.





			
				The Room said:
			
		

> Mark: How was work today?
> Johnny: Oh, pretty good. We got a new client and the bank will make a lot of money.
> Mark: What client?
> Johnny: I cannot tell you; it's confidential.
> ...





			
				Airplane! said:
			
		

> Rumack: You'd better tell the Captain we've got to land as soon as we can. This woman has to be gotten to a hospital.
> Elaine Dickinson: A hospital? What is it?
> Rumack: It's a big building with patients, but that's not important right now.


More when I think of them.


----------



## mewtini (Mar 21, 2013)

Oh my god Galaxy Quest and Spaceballs.



			
				Spaceballs said:
			
		

> *Dark Helmet:* OK, President Skroob, what's the password?
> *Skroob:*_ (tearfully)_ One...
> *Dark Helmet:* One.
> *Skroob:* Two...
> ...





			
				Galaxy Quest said:
			
		

> *Guy Fleegman:* NO! Don't open that! Is there even air? YOU DON'T KNOW!





			
				Galaxy Quest said:
			
		

> *Gwen DeMarco:* Let's get out of here before one of those things kills Guy...


----------



## Autumn (Mar 21, 2013)

Big Lebowski said:
			
		

> "DO YOU SEE! DO YOU SEE WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU FUCK A STRANGER UP THE ASS!"
> "Shut the fuck up, Donny."


also lots of things from history of the world part 1

Main characters: *pretending to be Senators* "Bullshit bullshit bullshit bullshit"


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 21, 2013)

^ Also, from the tv censored version,

"DO YOU SEE WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU FIND A STRANGER IN THE ALPS?"


----------



## Murkrow (Mar 21, 2013)

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> the room


Don't forget "Hello Doggy!"



Mewtini said:


> Galaxy Quest


By Grabthar's Hammar, by the suns (sons?) of Warvan, you shall be avenged!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 21, 2013)

Photo Finish said:


> Don't forget "Hello Doggy!"


Also "I _fed up_ with this worrrld!"
and "Mark you look a babyface!"
and most importantly "You not good you. You just a chicken. CHEEP CHEEP CHEEP CHEEP CHEEP."



			
				Seven Psycopaths said:
			
		

> Hans: An eye for an eye leaves the whole world blind.
> Billy: No, it doesn't. There'll be one guy left with one eye. How's the last blind guy gonna take out the eye of the last guy left?
> 
> also
> ...





			
				There Will Be Blood said:
			
		

> Plainview: Drainage! Drainage, Eli, you boy. Drained dry. I'm so sorry. Here, if you have a milkshake, and I have a milkshake, and I have a straw. There it is, that's a straw, you see? You watching?. And my straw reaches acroooooooss the room, and starts to drink your milkshake... I... drink... your... milkshake! (sucking noise) I drink it up!
> Eli Sunday: Don't bully me, Daniel!
> Plainview: Did you think your song and dance and your superstition would help you, Eli? I am the Third Revelation! I am who the Lord has chosen!


Also pretty much anything from Fight Club, Pulp Fiction, or Full Metal Jacket.


----------



## DragonHeart (Mar 22, 2013)

From Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy:
Trillian: "Well that's life"
Marvin: "Life? Don't talk to me about life!"

Also from Hitchikers Guide:

Marvin: "I have a brain the size of a planet and they tell me to take the prisoners up to the bridge. Call that job satisfaction? Cause I dont"


----------



## kyeugh (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally posted by *Ace Ventura*
> If I'm not back in five minutes... Just wait longer.





> Originally posted by *Ace Ventura*
> You must be the monopoly guy. Hey; thanks for the free parking.





> Originally posted by *Willy Wonka*
> You're that little hair, Charlie.


----------

